# Best way to trim hygrophila difformis & bacopa carolinia



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

I have a few stems of Hygrophila difformis and what seems to be Bacopa carolinia; both living up to their reputation for being 

a) easy to grow (they're really growing) and
b) doing it quickly

What is the best way to trim them? Lop them off at the top, but at a specific spot? I'm also peeling away leaves as they brown on the bacopa. 

They have a bit of a bare stem down below, do they fill out eventually, or is there a way to encourage a bit of bushy-ness?

Anyways, very exciting to see them take off and grow out, I know they're easy plants but it's a good confidence building step for a newbie


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Arcteryx said:


> I have a few stems of Hygrophila difformis and what seems to be Bacopa carolinia; both living up to their reputation for being
> 
> a) easy to grow (they're really growing) and
> b) doing it quickly
> ...


Both of the above plants are considered water weeds. You can trim the stem halfway down to cause it to branch out (and grow bushier). Typically when leaves at the bottom of the stem brown and fall off, it is due to a nutrient difficiency. You can trim off the bare stem and replant the top portion.

Here is a good defiency chart borrowed from Aquatic Plant Central (APC).










Hopefully this helps .

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Ah that's a great guide, thanks - I'll study this...


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

> What is the best way to trim them?


We have hygro in the rainbow tank. I'd suggest a lawnmower myself, but Stuart's advice is probably more helpful.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

* * * * * *


----------

